# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Ltitia] Ma prsentation

## Ltitia

bonjour  tous,
je ne suis pas vraiment trs doue en dveloppement, cela reste trs obscur pour moi.
Du coup, je viens rgulirement butiner sur ce forum o je trouve souvent de trs bonnes rponses  mes questions.
Je travaille dans un labo public de recherche en chimie o j'analyse les molcules synthtises. J'ai pas mal de contrats industriels et j'aimerais fournir  mes clients un beau rapport en LaTeX. L, je pense que vous me voyez venir.  ::P: 
Je suis exclusivement sous GNU/Linux, n'en dplaise  notre admin informatique du boulot.  ::roll::  Je ne suis pas une libriste pure et dure pour autant. J'utilise Ubuntu au boulot (pour pas trop geeker) et Debian  la maison (pour geeker un peu).
Pour ne pas trop perdre la forme en restant visse devant mon cran, je pratique la course  pied sans modration. En plus, a me dtend normment.

Vala, merci de m'accueillir parmi vous.  bientt sur le forum dans la section qui va bien.  ::lol::

----------


## skeud

ah une geekette, c'est plutot rare de voir a ^^.

Quel type de chimie? organiique, molculaire ....

----------


## herzak

> ah une geekette, c'est plutot rare de voir a ^^.
> 
> Quel type de chimie? organiique, molculaire ....


H ouiiii man les meufs aussi aiment bien nous imiter. 
Bonne arrive Laety

----------


## skeud

> H ouiiii man les meufs aussi aiment bien nous imiter. 
> Bonne arrive Laety


Oh un kevin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ltitia

bonjour,
merci pour l'accueil.  ::merci:: 



> Oh un kevin


 +1

Je bosse dans un labo de chimie organique en tant qu'analyste. Je fais de la chromatographie, de la spectro de masse, de la RMN principalement.
Ce qui est chouette, c'est que mes connaissances linuxiennes me servent bien dans mon boulot aussi. Les RMN sont sous Redhat, alors

@+

----------


## skeud

Ah oui c'est sur c'est pratique, surtout au vues de tes collgue, "t'as vu comment elle gre?" XD.

J'ai fait un peu de tout a pendant le lyce j'avais bien aim mais en faire toute la journe, pfiou je prfere mon clavier et mes lignes de codes  ::mouarf::

----------


## skeud

Tiens y rponds plus le kevin, dommage  ::?:

----------


## Ltitia

salut,



> Tiens y rponds plus le kevin, dommage


Arf, j'espre qu'il n'est pas trop vex. En fait, un pte avait du lui dire:
-  La meilleure faon de draguer les nanas, c'est de les faire rigoler. 
Alors, je pense qu'il a voulu me faire rire. Sauf que c'tait pas drle.  ::roll:: 

@+

----------


## skeud

En tout cas certaines personne n'ont pas l'air d'apprecier ce que j'ai dis ><
Boh on peut pas satisfaire tout le monde  :;):

----------


## Ltitia

salut,
rha la vache. /me vient de voir le bouton "moinsser" et "plusser"

On peut pas s'auto-moinsser, dommage  ::calim2::

----------


## Auteur

> On peut pas s'auto-moinsser, dommage


Je peux le faire si tu veux  ::mrgreen:: 

Bienvenue parmi nous  :;):

----------


## Gnoce

> Je peux le faire si tu veux 
> 
> Bienvenue parmi nous


Le poilu qui tombe  pic.

C'est bizarre comme les prsentations de filles sont plus visites que les autres  ::aie:: . Vous allez me dire: "Oui mais non la c'est diffrent y'a un mec  moinser."

Enfin bref, moi aussi je post sur le thread au final ... Bienvenue  ::roll:: .

----------


## Ltitia

salut,



> Je peux le faire si tu veux


Hi hi hi, a c'est vraiment drle et a me fait rire.

Et si les prsentations des filles sont plus frquentes, c'est parce qu'il reste un choua de galanterie qui fait que les gars aiment que les filles se sentent  l'aise dans des lieux o on n'en rencontre pas beaucoup.
Sinon, c'est vrai que la majorit des forum d'info sont squatts par des gars. En mme temps, les forums de scrapbooking et autres point de croix sont squatts par des filles.  ::lol:: 

 ::merci::  Merci  tous pour l'accueil. En plus j'ai rsolu mon problme. \o/ \\o o∕∕ *\o/*

@+

----------


## Auteur

bravo tu as eu ton premier point  ::yaisse3::

----------


## skeud

> \o/ \\o o∕∕ *\o/*


Quelle magnifique petite dance de la victoire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mistraldor

C'est si rare les filles en informatique. Bienvenue dans la communaut. Ce serait bien une fille dans mon quipe qui nous concocte de bons petits plats  midi  ::lol:: 
M'enfin en attendant, je me contente des sandwichs.

----------


## Robin56

> C'est si rare les filles en informatique. Bienvenue dans la communaut. Ce serait bien une fille dans mon quipe qui nous concocte de bons petits plats  midi 
> M'enfin en attendant, je me contente des sandwichs.


Mouahaha allez faites vous plaisir sur les  priori  ::mrgreen::  Et elle pourra vous tricoter des pulls pour l'hiver ?  ::P:

----------


## laurent_m

Un petit mot de bienvenue tout droit du Canada!
Si tu ressembles un tant soit peu  a:



C'est bien dommage qu'un continent nous spare  ::oops:: 

Amuses-toi bien sur DVP

----------


## FirePrawn

> Un petit mot de bienvenue tout droit du Canada!
> Si tu ressembles un tant soit peu  a:
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bien dommage qu'un continent nous spare 
> 
> Amuses-toi bien sur DVP


 ::lol::  ::lol:: 
Ce clich mangaesque parfait  ::lol:: 

Bienvenue  toi !

----------


## tchize_

> Un petit mot de bienvenue tout droit du Canada!
> Si tu ressembles un tant soit peu  a:


Tu veux dire qu'elle a de la barbe et les cheveux gris?  ::aie::

----------


## laurent_m

nah, c'est pas vrai?
J'ai -2 pour avoir suppos que c'tait une jolie fille ?


Bande de sainte-nitouche  ::lol::

----------


## Ltitia

salut,
bah bravo, je pars pour quelques jours de vacances et v'la que ma prez part en live. Merci  tous pour l'accueil fort  euh sympathique ou trollesque, je sais pas.
Et dire que je pensais que ce forum tait srieux, comment je suis due.  ::calim2::  Pfff bande de zouaves.  ::roll:: 

@laurent_m : ta nana l, on dirait une poupe gonflable qui se serait fringue dans la boutique fork  hello Kitty . Sinon, j'ai pas les yeux violets.  :;): 
@FirePrawn : pas mieux que laurent_m, mais pas pire non plus.
@tchize_ : c'toi le vieux mal ras.

@+

----------


## Auteur

> salut,
> bah bravo, je pars pour quelques jours de vacances et v'la que ma prez part en live. Merci  tous pour l'accueil fort  euh sympathique ou trollesque, je sais pas.
> Et dire que je pensais que ce forum tait srieux, comment je suis due.  Pfff bande de zouaves.


mais si mais si c'est un forum srieux (enfin cela dpend des sections  ::aie:: ), mais ces zouaves sont justes trs mus de te recevoir  ::mrgreen:: 
oui les pauvres ils n'ont pas l'habitude  ::pastaper:: 


Ceci dit je peux moinser tous leurs messages si tu veux  ::hola::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Salut et bienvenue  toi !!
Ce forum restera srieux  tes yeux jusqu' tes 50 messages  peu prs...
aprs tu pourras aller dans la taverne et l l'image que tu t'en fais changera radicalement xD

----------


## Anomaly

> Salut et bienvenue  toi !!
> Ce forum restera srieux  tes yeux jusqu' tes 50 messages  peu prs...
> aprs tu pourras aller dans la taverne et l l'image que tu t'en fais changera radicalement xD


Il n'y a plus de restrictions concernant le postage dans la Taverne.  :;):

----------


## MigouW

> Il n'y a plus de restrictions concernant le postage dans la Taverne.



De toutes faons on tait dj grills!  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> De toutes faons on tait dj grills!


Quand on voit que la discussion a eu plus de 1100 visites c'est qu'il s'y passe quelque chose....  ::aie::

----------


## kdmbella

> Quand on voit que la discussion a eu plus de 1100 visites c'est qu'il s'y passe quelque chose....


Je dirais que c'est tout simplement du Chimiotactisme positif  :;):

----------

